# New to bee keeping



## elviejo99 (Mar 21, 2016)

I live in Homosassa, Citrus County, Florida and am interested in bee keeping. No experience but would like to get started. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks, Henry


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Henry
Read here, then read here,
Then read here again. Most all the information you would ever need is somewhere in this site.
Good luck


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! There is a bee club just down the road from you.
Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association
5339 County Road 579
Seffner, Fl 33584
(Just off Exit 10 on I-4)
http://tampabaybeekeepers.com/


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Start with two hives so you can compare the two and have resources to fix problems like losing a queen. Good luck!


----------



## elviejo99 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## elviejo99 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, I went to one of the D & J Apiary store in Umatilla, Florida today and learn a lot. They were very friendly and helpful.


----------

